# Cheap mod stuff



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Cheap stuff you can Modify. 
Free shipping code until June 3rd 3DM6C5, if you want the candles, loins or the light post for 8 bucks enter this code instead, 4D19C2 or battery charger for 10 bucks.

http://www.collectionsetc.com/Item86041.aspx?crossitm=1
http://www.collectionsetc.com/Item49322.aspx

http://www.collectionsetc.com/Item56150.aspx?landitm=1
http://www.collectionsetc.com/Item18674.aspx?landitm=1
http://www.collectionsetc.com/Item71422.aspx?esalitm=1
http://www.collectionsetc.com/Item23180.aspx?esalitm=1
http://www.collectionsetc.com/Item86042.aspx?esalitm=1
http://www.collectionsetc.com/Item92181.aspx?esalitm=1#
http://www.collectionsetc.com/Item70017.aspx


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I think you meant LIONS....and here I was frantically searching for the loins....lmao!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Only problem is that the 4D19C2 code is expired and can't be used.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

15% off orders of $50 or more
Use coupon code 3DL9M0 during checkout to save 15% off orders of $50 or more.
Expiration: 05/29/2008 Coupon Code: 3DL9M0


$1.99 Shipping on orders of $60 or more
$1.99 Shipping on orders of $60 or more with coupon code 3DZZC5.
Expiration: 05/30/2008 Coupon Code: 3DZZC5


15%
15% off orders of $60 or more
Use coupon code 3DZZA5 during checkout to save 15% off orders of $60 or more.
Expiration: 05/31/2008 Coupon Code: 3DZZA5

Free Shipping on orders of $40 or more
Use coupon code 3DM6M0 during checkout to get Free Shipping on orders of $40 or more.
Expiration: 06/03/2008 Coupon Code: 3DM6M0


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> I think you meant LIONS....and here I was frantically searching for the loins....lmao!


AAWWW MAN! Now I'm hungry! LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Funny DtD..
I like collections good stuff in there


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

dave the dead said:


> I think you meant LIONS....and here I was frantically searching for the loins....lmao!


HEHEHE!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

midnight_moon said:


> AAWWW MAN! Now I'm hungry! LOL


funny how the same word can mean different things. You think food. My brain immediately goes to a different kind of loins. Where's Sickie when you need him. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Some things are just too easy. LOL


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Here is a nice loin cloth for ya ... now this is scary!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

So that's how Eddie Murphy has been making a living since his career bombed?

-TM


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

BoysinBoo said:


> funny how the same word can mean different things. You think food. My brain immediately goes to a different kind of loins. Where's Sickie when you need him. LOL


Who said I was thinking of food? LOL!!!


----------

